
YouTube is deleting videos on Nazi history as part of its hate speech crackdown - vlucas
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613644/youtube-is-deleting-videos-on-nazi-history-as-part-of-its-hate-speech-crackdown/
======
Cypher
Anyone know if they're also deleting other videos like Tiananmen Square?

